# Table saw router sled



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, yeah. I know. I haven't been around much lately. Been busy restoring machines, softball, various other summer activities.

Anyway, I happened across a slab of redwood I want to make a table/plant stand with. It's about 4' x 20" and needs to be planed smooth and flat. There's always talk around here about router planers, and the one I had was too small to even think about tackling this. This involves a router, and a table saw, so I'm putting it here.

I was sitting at my bench looking at the piece of wood, wondering how I was going to plane this thing. It was sitting on the table saw. The old light went on.
The table saw is large enough to hold this, and it already has rails. All I needed was a sled to ride the rails. Miter slots will serve as hold-down mounts.

I made it out of 3/4" plywood. Since the back rail is 1/2" higher than the front, I had to account for that. The height is adjustable.

The rails are from commercial interior door fire-stops. When the door closes, a damper lowers and creates a seal between the door and the floor. I removed the dampers, and tossed them in the trash. The outer aluminum cover is used.

I'll be adding brush type door sweeps to control the dust and chips. A DC connection can be added to the router base. The pictures tell the rest of the story.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea, Mike.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Impressive Mikey. As Harry wood say, more pictures!


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

how do you keep the piece your working on steady ?? 
Very inventive thou good job


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neat job Mike. If you need any extra redwood give me a call.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I got your voice mail, Mike. 
Whatever I use for the legs will be painted black, so I won't be needing anything special for them, but thanks for the offer. 

Peter, as I said upthread, the miter slots will be used to hold the work piece steady using various types of clamps. 

I spent today driving around looking for door sweeps with brush type sweeps, but just burned gas doing it. I'll be making the dust /chip curtains out of some naugahide I have. 

I'll get a picture of the wood tomorrow while Wifey is mall walking.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I used the sled today on the Redwood slab I have. 
Routers being the nasty dust monsters they are, the entire shop would have been one heck of a mess without the curtains. Even with the shop vac connected, not much of it ended up in the vac. But, it did stay on the table saw. A DC connection directly to the sled would be the better choice.

I took several pics during planing, but they seem to have walked off.
Here are a couple before, during, and after.
It ought to be a unique table, as it looks like the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike 
Whats the next step? Sander?
Looks great.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Daikusan said:


> Mike
> Whats the next step? Sander?
> Looks great.


Yep. Sanding. This thing is solid burl, so it's like sanding end grain. 
Beautiful piece of wood. 
I found the pictures while I was planing it, so I'll get them posted shortly.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use my old phone for taking shop pictures. Something set it to NOT save pics to the SD card.
Here are some shots during the routing.
After posting these, I'll move to a new thread on the redwood slab. @
http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/43018-redwood-burl-table.html#post350160


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------

